

Why Murdoch’s overpriced WSJ iPad subscription may be a stroke of genius - amayne
http://monetizethis.info/post/520055554/counterintuitive-why-murdochs-over-priced-wall-street

======
pedalpete
Interesting theory, though I disagree that WSJ will be able to increase
revenue with a premium CPM as they'll have less eyeballs, so it probably all
events out in the end.

I suspect the author is correct that WSJ figured, they may as well see what
happens with a high price point, as it is easier to lower your price later
than it is to raise it, and they likely benefit strongly by having a large
amount of the user base NOT subscribe via the Apple environment, but rather
use Apple as a sales channel at a premium while providing a web subscription
server the broader market.

------
mukyu
It would be helpful to know how much the iPad subscription costs in relation
to the print ($120/yr)* and web ($103/yr)* subscriptions. I don't have or plan
on installing iTunes so looking at the AppStore is not exactly feasible. I
read $3.99/wk ($207.78/yr) from some other article found on Google for the
iPad subscription.

* Prices probably vary greatly.

